
Ask HN: How can ZFS benefit me? - nalzok
I&#x27;m an undergraduate in Statistics. I read some articles about how great ZFS is, but most of them mainly talk about data integrity. Of course that&#x27;s important, but I didn&#x27;t lose any data with the 256G SSD of my MacBook Pro for years anyway (I accidentally deleted some files once, but that&#x27;s a human error).<p>I&#x27;m also not using RAID to store Zebibytes of data, and speaking of encryption and read&#x2F;write efficiency, other filesystems can offer similiar fetures.<p>So, how can ZFS benefit me?
======
db48x
You didn't lose anything that you know about, but that's only because OSX
cannot tell when something gets lost. If a single bit were flipped in one of
your files, it might look like a typo, or single frame of video with a minor
glitch, or it might be a program that crashed for no apparent reason.

I use ZFS, and there aren't errors all that often; only once in the last four
years or so. ZFS was able to recover the data and give it to the application,
and everything was fine. The only reason I know about it is that ZFS keeps a
count of how often it happens on every drive in your system: not very often,
but too often.

------
wmf
ZFS benefited you by inventing features that were later copied by the
filesystem that you currently use.

